# strange question



## resa

I have a sorta strange question. Do u need a license to sell and ship live fish?


----------



## carlos puron

As far as I know if you're going to do intercontinetal shipping


----------



## Tolak

Within the US not at all. Coming in or going out you'll need a transshipper to clear them through customs, mainly fish & wildlife coming into the US. Going out would be the other country's equivalent of that.


----------

